# Other Pets > Birds >  My Conures

## Brunoheart

Finally got some pics of my birds up on the web and thought I'd share.  The Jenday is Barbosa and the Sun/Sunday is Hugs.  They both came from a neighbor that had been doing "bird rescue" and needed to rehome all remaining birds.  I had always wanted a parrot of some sort, but was a little afraid of them, too.  I knew I could not own a large Parrot if I had any fear and since the owner of these guys was willing to help me get them established and take them back if it wasn't working out, it was a perfect starter situation for me.  They came home 3+ years ago and these pics are from a couple of weeks ago when they were out sharing a meal with us.  

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]



They are super cute, but don't let anyone tell ya that they are not destructive, because they very much enjoy shredding things, especially wood.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Minja777

Awww what cuties! I have a sun conure (who is sitting on my shoulder currently lol) and a blue and gold macaw ... birds are fun , they definitely keep ya entertained and busy.

----------


## BuddhaLuv

Beautiful Conures! I work at an exotic vet where one of the docs is and avian specialist. The punchline....... I am simply terrified of birds LOL. 

However, the ones that I have only ever been able to somewhat breathe while they are on me are Conures :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunoheart

I totally understand your fear.  Later during that same dinner, Barbosa hopped up onto my step-sons shoulder and he froze in fear and ended up getting bitten.  Birds sense and react to fear.  I got bitten a few times by these guys and then I figured out that it does hurt, but I'm not gonna lose any fingers, so I can handle them.  Since my fear is gone, they don't bite me anymore.  They are hilarious, though.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh I love them!!! I REALLY REALLY want a Conure! There was a lady near me giving one away for free, but one of our cats is a Class A murderer!  :Tears:  I tried a Budgie and it didn't work out for the best..... I even had one of those really nice hanging chages! I guess I will never have a bird  :Tears:  

Your Conures are extra beautiful!

----------

_Brunoheart_ (04-28-2010)

----------


## oliverstwist

we just got a cockatiel. he is great! i love playing with the conure at work and wanted him... only problem is i live in an apartment and he is awful screechy loud

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I just LOVE birds! Ive had love birds and a quaker parrot (monk parakeet). My quaker ran up to the cat which was trying to stalk him and bit the cat on the nose! It was so funny. From that point on the cat was terrified of my little talker and ran whenever he was out of his cage. That was years ago. I have a different cat now and I don't think even a stubborn bird like my billy would be safe with this one  :Sad: 

Your birds are simply adorable  :Very Happy:

----------

_Brunoheart_ (05-06-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

Those are really beautiful Conures Michelle  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Wait until they start screaming! Conures are known for that  :Razz:  I have three cockatiels and two parakeets myself. :goodjob: Good luck with your new birdies!

----------


## Brunoheart

Thanks, but they are not new.  Have had them for three or four years.  I know all about their screaming and wood chewing and just how hard they can bite if they want to...lol!  They have taught me lots of things over the years and I'm sure they will continue to do so.

----------

